

Shop Class as Soulcraft.  Maybe software too? - aggieben
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/shop-class-as-soulcraft

======
neilk
This officially marks the death of manual competence. By the time somebody
writes a think-piece musing that maybe we should return to some lost cultural
value, that value is REALLY lost.

That said, anyone who has seen Maker Faire knows that there is such a
subculture, but it's based around making things from scratch. These days it's
far more difficult to learn skills by tinkering with the things you buy in the
marketplace; they are far too complex and self-contained.

